# My new rig



## mike_dpr (Dec 26, 2012)

:thumbup: She runs so nice! New Kubota 60" ZG327


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

New toys are cool.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice machine for sure, I have the ZD326. Definitely can not afford to do the $20.00 recuts with this type of equipment. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very nice. My neighbor and my FIL simply detest zero turns and always look for a chance to remind me how they tear up yards and are overhyped. "They just go to fast to cut the grass". Lol. We use XMarks, Gravely, Dixon Kodiaks, Cub Cadets, from the cheap to the built and I'll never go back.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Very nice. My neighbor and my FIL simply detest zero turns and always look for a chance to remind me how they tear up yards and are overhyped. "They just go to fast to cut the grass". Lol. We use XMarks, Gravely, Dixon Kodiaks, Cub Cadets, from the cheap to the built and I'll never go back.





Matt had a hack in his hood tell him that the el cheapo Lowes crap mowers were faster than his 61" diesel powered ZTR. 
What a clueless sad little man.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Out by us every farmer and bred in the sticks type is a John Deer man. I had one guy who had one for commercial work; it did ok. I also had one crew that went 2 1/2 years mowing with only pushers and riders they claimed in trashouts. I guess for them, thre or four spindles and blade sets per year was ok when the Toro was free. Personally, at my stage in life, I cannot afford to buy junk anymore.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've talked to guys that do the same with their trash out finds. 


Change the plug and clean the carb. Sharpen the blade and get with it.
Run it until it blows and onto the next one. 
Folks that are doing plenty of trash outs probably have a stash of "new" behind the garage.

I never did enough trash outs to get to that point and I certainly don't want to put up with the high quality fecal matter type of mowers I found in trash outs.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

This is my big mower. 2004 777 model. 27 HP liquid cooled Kawi.
With fresh over haul.



I bought it for a good deal on craigslist. Half of what JD dealers were asking for the same year and hours on the show room floor.

I bought it in January last year and parked it when I got it home. Around the first of April I started getting it ready for the season.
It didn't take long to figure out why it was cheap. It smoked............ A LOT.

At that point I was committed to the season and was praying it'd last thru the season. It did. But was noticeably loosing power by the time
sept rolled around. And was doing a heavy skeeter smoking detail.

My uncle took it down this fall and found that the rings were ate up. Little cylinder wall wear or bearing wear but the rings were WAAAAAAY
out of spec. $963 later and its ready to mow for a few more years.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

This is the type of mowing I focus on now.


I've got 3 apartment complexes and try to pick up all the upper end residentials I can get. 

First two is two of the complexes and the last two are front/back of my best residential customer.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I love my Kubota ZG23. I got it by trading some drywall work to a big lawn company about three years ago. 

It had 1028 hours on it and the 23 HP Kohler engine was blown, bad. When I got it home and took the back cover off to see about rebuilding it one of the pistons and a rod fell out in pieces. Like marbles out of a sock. Seems they only mow about 250 feet with no oil in them. Go figure. 

I found a used 25 HP Kohler long block with 50 hours on it for $250 and another entire 25 HP Kohler engine that smoked real bad for $150 and set all three engines on my work bench and assembled my engine with the best parts from them all. 

It has a 25HP block with 23 HP heads and intake on it. I had to cut the crank shaft off that stuck out the back of the engine because it was too long. 

It has run like a scalded dog for the last 3 years. 

I got a Kubota ZD18 for sale if anyone is interested. Doctors told my Dad he can't mow anymore so I do not need it.


----------



## mike_dpr (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm trying to land a few of these complex's in my area. The competition is steep and they want you to spray for pests and fertilize along with the lawn care. I am always looking to expand though, maybe things will break open this year.:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Partner with a spray company.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Partner with a spray company.


 
I have been thinking about trying to get some new accounts to mow! Was asked last summer about mowing a gas station chain in my area. They were having problems finding a lawn company that had all they insurances (works cop.,gen lil.,ect)never followed through with it. But have decided I`m not doing any lawn for cheap this season. Thing I`ll just do the ones that still want to pay and pick up some new accounts? Not sure how to bid a apartment complex, or large factory! Any insight would be helpful:thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> This is my big mower. 2004 777 model. 27 HP liquid cooled Kawi.
> With fresh over haul.
> 
> 
> ...


 
What is brand is the yellow mower?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> What is brand is the yellow mower?


I've seen one like that before. I think it's a Walker.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I've seen one like that before. I think it's a Walker.




Yup, I got two of them now.



Bought another one late summer out of AR. Low hours but uncertain to the total as the hour meter does not agree with the mower's condition.

$2850, still a heck of a deal.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Yup, I got two of them now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Still under 300 hrs on mine.


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

Starbaby PM me I may be able to help you out with bidding on large commercial accounts as ive been running my own lawn care business for 12 years.


----------

